# USB 56 or USB 78? Help please



## Hello123 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi 

I have a P4P800 deluxe and I have a thermaltake case and im trying to connect the 2 front USB ports to the motherboard. but on the motherboard I have USB 56 and USB 78. Does anyone no where I put the cables that come from inside the case to on the motherboard? In the case manual it says........ USB 2.0 connection: it is compatible for USB 1... You can see 10pins in two rows

USB1: includes VCC1, USB1-, USB1+, GND1, GND

USB2 includes VCC2, USB2-, USB2+, GND2, GND

Does anyone no where these go to on the motherboard? 

they are individual labelled

This is what is coming from the case USB ports.


USB1: includes VCC1, USB1-, USB1+, GND1, GND

USB2: includes VCC2, USB2-, USB2+, GND2, GND

Then on the motherborad For USB_56 ports its got

USB+5V....... USB+5V........ USB_P5-........USB_P6-....USB_P5+......USB_P6+......GND....GND....NC



Then on USB_78 its got

USB_+5V.......USB+5V......USB_P7-........USB_P8-.....USB_P7+........USB_P8+.......GND.......GND........NC


if you could help me with what goes where that would be really great

Thanks again for anyhelp


----------



## Hello123 (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry i dont no how to edit my post 


Anyway 

It says in the Motherboard manual...

Under, USB Headers

You must install the driver before you can use the USB 2.0 Capability.

What driver is it talking about, where would I get this driver from?

iv now just connected them all, I think iv done it right but the USB ports on the front of the case are not working.


----------

